# Roasted Red Pepper Spread



## jaim (Oct 14, 2004)

Does anyone have a good recipe for a roasted red pepper spread.  I had one from recpie source.com... . .but can't find it and am having trouble finding the website again! 

Thanks!


----------



## pst1can (Oct 14, 2004)

*roasted red pepper spread...*

I have never made this but a quick search I found this recipe for you...
Roasted Red Pepper Spread
from Simple Vegetarian Pleasures by Jeanne Lemlin ©1998



1/2 cup roasted red peppers, store-bought or freshly roasted, patted very dry

1 small garlic clove, minced or put through a press

8 ounces Neufchatel cheese (light cream cheese), at room temperature

2 tablespoons lemon juice

salt to taste

2 teaspoons minced fresh parsley

1 teaspoon minced fresh basil, or 1/4 teaspoon dried

Process the peppers and garlic in a food processor just until very finely chopped.
Add the Neufchatel and lemon juice and process just until smooth. Scrape the mixture into a bowl, then stir in the salt, parsley and basil. Cover and chill at least 1 hour.
Serve with cucumber rounds or crostini.



Note: Lemlin suggests piping spread onto cucumber rounds: Place spread in a pastry bag with a large star tube. Keeping the skin on, slice an English cucumber into 1/4-inch-thick slices. Pat them dry with paper towels. Pipe a thick row of the spread on each slice. Garnish the top of the row with a parsley leaf.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 15, 2004)

Here's a good one:

ROASTED PEPPER DIP 

2 large red or yellow bell peppers 
2-3 jalapenos 
1 small onion, quartered 
3-4 cloves garlic 
8 ounce package light cream cheese (don’t use fat-free) 
3 tablespoons fresh cilantro (or to taste) 
coarse salt 
fresh ground black pepper 

PLACE peppers, onion, and garlic on a foil-lined baking sheet that has been sprayed with oil. Bake at 450 F for approximately 20 minutes or until peppers are blistered, turning peppers as needed. 
PLACE peppers in a small paper or plastic zip-top bag; seal and let stand 15 minutes to loosen skins. Peel peppers; remove seeds. Puree peppers, onion, garlic, cilantro, and cream cheese in food processor. Season with coarse salt & fresh ground pepper to taste. Serve with an assortment of raw veggies. 

Makes about 8 servings

Source: CindyMac


----------



## merstarr (Oct 15, 2004)

Here's a link to the Roasted Red Pepper Spread from Recipesource:
http://www.recipesource.com/munchies/dips-spreads/01/rec0146.html


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 11, 2006)

I love the roasted red pepper dip from Epicurious.  It is simple to make, but delicious. 

Roasted Red Pepper with Feta Dip


----------

